# Thinning out salad dressing



## CathToria (Sep 6, 2003)

I have an all time favorite salad dressing, Annie's Goddess. It is so yummy. I am trying to lose weight, and it tracking my food intake, I realize that my diet is too high in fat. Of course, it's mostly good, healthy fat... but I really need to cut some calories out and my fat intake is where it needs to come from, and the salad dressing is my 1st attempt to cut in half

I've tried duplicating the dressing recipe with no good results. So I just thought, I wonder if I could cut it somehow. maybe 1T dressing plus 1T lemon juice mixed up? Or 1T vinegar.. white?? what do you gals think woudl work best? Anyone BTDT? TIA


----------



## cherimoya (Mar 23, 2008)

you could try fresh lemon or grapefruit juice. I prefer my home-made vinaigrette and when I want to thin it out I just whisk water with it and it's fine....this may work with your dressing, and therefore won't change the flavour, should just mellow it out a bit!? I would do a taste test of all options....I do this kind of thing with my 5yo and he loves it!


----------

